# Tybee 2/28



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hit the honey hole after work for an hour or so of pitching grubs. Tried a bunch of different colors with a few bumps and finally hooked up with a 16" trout on a Triple Threat Kalin's grub. After the release, it started to get a little bit dark so I called it quits. Came home to find out the dog had a stroke while I was at work, looks like she's gonna have to be put down. Oh well, she's really old anyways.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Aw man, real sorry bout' your dog......I myself get way too attatched to pets.....It hurts me bad when one dies.  Well.....a long life is all we can hope for anyhow.  ....Sorry man.




Water temps really aught to be going up fast in the next few weeks....then it'll be fishing time........and dang it ....I'm @#$%^& ready.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

She's an old dog, fortunately I'm not very attached to her like other people in the family are. Not sure if she's going to be put down or not, but I know I'm not going to miss her crapping on the floor.

As for the water temps, they are coming up and if this trend continues, you might want to consider a trip over here sometime in the next couple weeks. Let me know if you do. I will be in Atlanta the last weekend of next month but I have no other real weekend plans between now and then.

And now..... I'm going to go spend some quality time with my remote and my Guinness.


----------



## ncdru3 (Feb 16, 2004)

What are the temps looking like right now? I am still trying to get down there around the 10th of march, we'll see. Hopefully this warm week will get them chewing!

Drew


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Temps are about 53 right now but should be going up, especially with the weather forecast I'm looking at right now. I think the trout and reds should be going good by March 10th, water might be up to 63 by then.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

the water temp is only 47 at myrtle beach. I cant wait to go fishing but the temp should go up in the next few weeks. Weather supposed to be in the 70 all this week so hopefully that will help.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

as soon as that water has been 65 for a week or so, you can bet ill be out on the pier setting my king rig up.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Make that two of us. Maybe I'll get lucky and the man in brown will swim by. I can go out on a boat and catch them, but there's something special about hooking up from the pier.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

can you catch them is 65 degree water i though it was 68 but i will go out when it is 65 degree if you can catch them.


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

sorry bout your dog man.... ive had to put 2 of mine down within the last 2 yrs 
on a lighter side...... im plannin a trip for sometime in june maybe the 3rd week. what should be biting?..... well have to hook up sometime while im down there.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

ive always been told 68-70 is what it needs to be. but ive talked to a few old time kingers and they say aslong as it 65 kings can be there. last year i got the first of the year off the apache pier and the water was 63-65. next day i the 37lb, and day after that we got 1 19lb, 2 27lb, one of which i got. that 3rd day we had that black clear river water. i love that water i dont care what anyone say, it brings in the bait with it and brings in kings, and lots of them.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

yea i agree with the river water. All i caught was a 4 pound spanish. That king you caught was nice, I sall the pic. Do you fish the tounaments?.


----------

